# What do you do while you're on the toilet?



## ellabella12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

Easy as that! I always just do my business and get out but I know some certain people who actually use their phones and message people even while they're on the toilet. Do you do this? And we have all heard that one story about how you read the newspaper on the toilet I mean who is even there for that long...
Unless you're constipated   Or are you day dreaming? Or are you one of those people who sort their life out and make life choices while your doing you business?​


----------



## Telepathy (Jan 22, 2015)

Play on my phone, of course! I usually just read one of my ebooks. Haha.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 22, 2015)

If people say they don't use their phone on the toilet then they are lying so hard.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 22, 2015)

Youtube on my phone or play my 3DS.


----------



## penguins (Jan 22, 2015)

phone 
my mom told me that when i was like 5 i used to make very sad attempts to read a dictionary on the toilet


----------



## Improv (Jan 22, 2015)

i do what needs to be done and leave.

i couldn't imagine the germs my phone would contract in a public restroom oh god


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Jan 22, 2015)

Omg xD I'm usually on my phone


----------



## Brackets (Jan 22, 2015)

not much, i'm pretty quick as i share a toilet with 8 people at the moment and don't want to hog it


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

penguins said:


> phone
> my mom told me that when i was like 5 i used to make very sad attempts to read a dictionary on the toilet



Ew who learns while they're on the toilet omg C;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Improv said:


> i do what needs to be done and leave.
> 
> i couldn't imagine the germs my phone would contract in a public restroom oh god



That's a pretty solid choice my good friend.


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 22, 2015)

I always make important phone calls I'm nervous about while on the toilet.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 22, 2015)

I do my business and get out. But the last two nights I've been in the bathroom before bed, and for some reason I contemplate the meaning of life and how I'll grow up, have a job, get married, die, etc. and I'm not really sure why. XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

Kippla said:


> I do my business and get out. But the last two nights I've been in the bathroom before bed, and for some reason I contemplate the meaning of life and how I'll grow up, have a job, get married, die, etc. and I'm not really sure why. XD



We all do that don't worry  I make the biggest decisions ever in there

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> I always make important phone calls I'm nervous about while on the toilet.



Good idea. I know what you mean.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 22, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> We all do that don't worry  I make the biggest decisions ever in there
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Well it's the perfect place for it. Quiet and nobody can disturb you.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

Kippla said:


> Well it's the perfect place for it. Quiet and nobody can disturb you.



Exactly what I mean. It gives you thinking time to flush away all the bad ideas and give a sense of relief...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 22, 2015)

I usually just use my ipad and draw or just do whatever on the internet lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

lynn105 said:


> I usually just use my ipad and draw or just do whatever on the internet lol



It's pretty cool how you can think of the most interesting things on there especially with drawing ideas... I need a drawing app now for my iPad...


----------



## (ciel) (Jan 22, 2015)

I usually go on tumblr, but if I take a bathroom break at work, I play games, because I work for 6 hours and I can't let my life points of a certain game get completely full.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

(ciel) said:


> I usually go on tumblr, but if I take a bathroom break at work, I play games, because I work for 6 hours and I can't let my life points of a certain game get completely full.



I  did use to go on tumblr a lot while I'm at school too!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 22, 2015)

I use my phone, watch videos and read articles. However, the wifi is really bad upstairs so sometimes it doesn't work on my phone so I'm forced to just finish up and go. 

#FirstWorldProblems. xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I use my phone, watch videos and read articles. However, the wifi is really bad upstairs so sometimes it doesn't work on my phone so I'm forced to just finish up and go.
> 
> #FirstWorldProblems. xD


That's annoying #fwp


----------



## Mioki (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm guilty of playing my 3DS in there. But it's not an every day thing.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mioki said:


> I'm guilty of playing my 3DS in there. But it's not an every day thing.



Oh my gosh, like the when you're visting another person, I get you.


----------



## Tao (Jan 22, 2015)

Depends on what else I'm doing.

If I have to do something else, I get it done and go.

If I can sit there and take my time I'll put my elbows on my knees for support as I rest my head on my hands and daydream and/or think. There's more than a few occasions where I've sat there for like 15 minutes after the last lump has long since fell out of me just daydreaming.


I don't get people who take their phones n stuff to the toilet...Not just because of hygiene but because I don't see why people feel the need to take these things everywhere they go, especially the toilet. Nobody wants to talk to you whilst you're taking a dump.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 22, 2015)

I like to read while on the toilet. Usually I leave the newspaper there, so I have something to do, but if not, I just read the shampoo bottles plus whatever is in the cabinets.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 22, 2015)

I usually urinate and defecate. It's fun to see how fast you can unleash your turds from your rectum. A lot of the time, while dropping off the kids at the pool, one of the poop sausages will splosh hard in the water and the toilet water will splash up onto my butt. This is less commonly known as Poseidon's Kiss.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 22, 2015)

I play a lot with my 3ds on the toilet XD
I even beat up whole levels and bosses while taking a dump


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I like to read while on the toilet. Usually I leave the newspaper there, so I have something to do, but if not, I just read the shampoo bottles plus whatever is in the cabinets.



Im guilty of reading bottles too cx

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> I play a lot with my 3ds on the toilet XD
> I even beat up whole levels and bosses while taking a dump



geez.impressive.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 22, 2015)

I sh!t or p!ss​


----------



## CR33P (Jan 23, 2015)

Trundle said:


> I usually urinate and defecate. It's fun to see how fast you can unleash your turds from your rectum. A lot of the time, while dropping off the kids at the pool, one of the poop sausages will splosh hard in the water and the toilet water will splash up onto my butt. This is less commonly known as Poseidon's Kiss.



whatever i just read
i loved it


----------



## Joy (Jan 23, 2015)

Play games, sing, read books, listen to music etc lol


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 23, 2015)

I use my phone or I play my 3DS.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 23, 2015)

OMG all the bathroom threads here x-x

I mean I guess I think about life and stuff, what better time than to reflect on all your cherished life decisions?


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 23, 2015)

I don't do anything of interest because I think being on the phone/reading/etc on the toilet is really unsanitary.


----------



## kassie (Jan 23, 2015)

Kippla said:


> I do my business and get out. But the last two nights I've been in the bathroom before bed, and for some reason *I contemplate the meaning of life and how I'll grow up, have a job, get married, die, etc*. and I'm not really sure why. XD



That's what my showers are for.

I don't usually do anything other than what I'm there to do... but occasionally I'll bring my phone in and surf the webz.


----------



## doveling (Jan 23, 2015)

i bring a book or a magazine 8 )


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

Read a paper/book or play on my Vita.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 23, 2015)

I sit on my phone. It makes me sit on the toilet long after I finished. Sometimes my laptop comes as well, espdcially if I was watching something so then I don't have to pause.


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 23, 2015)

I feel like the only person who uses the bathroom to fast to read/ use phone 
#Struggle


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 23, 2015)

Javocado said:


> If people say they don't use their phone on the toilet then they are lying so hard.



incorrect. i don't do that and i'm honest as they come.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 23, 2015)

Trundle said:


> I usually urinate and defecate. It's fun to see how fast you can unleash your turds from your rectum. A lot of the time, while dropping off the kids at the pool, one of the poop sausages will splosh hard in the water and the toilet water will splash up onto my butt. This is less commonly known as Poseidon's Kiss.



YES TRUNDLE ME TOO!!!!!!!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 23, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> I feel like the only person who uses the bathroom to fast to read/ use phone
> #Struggle



you're not alone don't worry c;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Joy said:


> Play games, sing, read books, listen to music etc lol



Reminds me of the little girl, Boo, in Monsters.Inc with that scene that she's singing while she's on the toilet Cx


----------



## Leela (Jan 23, 2015)

I just do my business and get out of there. I don't want to play on my phone whilst on the toilet, what if I get my phone, uh, dirty? or drop it in the toilet bowl


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 23, 2015)

i like to imagine that my toilet with open a gaping hole that'll try to swallow me up but my large ass clogs the toilet so it eats my ass meat so that I can slide through the tube and feel the moist pipes as I become Mario


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2015)

I do art.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 23, 2015)

I day dream about my favorite characters from shows and video games fighting characters from those same things. I mean, who wouldnt want to see Gohan, Avatar Korra, and Sheik fighting Ganondorf, Dark Pit, and Volga :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 23, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> i like to imagine that my toilet with open a gaping hole that'll try to swallow me up but my large ass clogs the toilet so it eats my ass meat so that I can slide through the tube and feel the moist pipes as I become Mario



Mario replied to my thread omg


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 23, 2015)

I usually just watch hulu on my phone and end up staying in there longer than I should have.


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 23, 2015)

I play Disco Zoo. c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 23, 2015)

abbydoll said:


> I play Disco Zoo. c:



Ooo what do you do in that game?


----------



## Psydye (Jan 23, 2015)

I usually flip through a magazine(usually Game Informer) so I guess that constitutes as reading an article/newspaper?!


----------



## Pearls (Jan 24, 2015)

Well for some reason I usually bring whatever I was doing with me. Like, my 3ds. But I probably won't play it. I'll just put it beside the sink or something.  Idk why.


----------



## weesakins (Jan 24, 2015)

scroll down instagram xD


----------



## Envy (Jan 24, 2015)

At work, I take my phone, because that's the best time to text someone! xD

At home, I sometimes take my iPad. I know that's probably a bit crazy, and gross. But it is seriously the best thing ever for the task combined with Wi-Fi! (Don't worry, I haven't ever even visited this website on there lol)


----------



## tokkio (Jan 24, 2015)

there... are actually people who.. fall asleep while on the toilet..???? what if you dont wake up in an hour or longer lmao


----------



## hanashi (Jan 24, 2015)

tweet lmao i have issues that make me take a long time////


----------



## abbydoll (Jan 24, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Ooo what do you do in that game?



Its kind of hard to explain. c: You play it on your phone and its kind of like a puzzle game where you look for animals from different biomes or areas. And you can throw disco parties every now and then and all your little pixel animals will dance and jump around. c: I love it.


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Jan 24, 2015)

phone/ 3ds/ League of legends LOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 24, 2015)

tokkio said:


> there... are actually people who.. fall asleep while on the toilet..???? what if you dont wake up in an hour or longer lmao



I pretended to fall asleep in the toilet in Hospital so the hospital teachers would leave me alone

it worked


----------



## Paramore (Jan 24, 2015)

I just chill. No phone, so I cant really use one lmao


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 24, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> I pretended to fall asleep in the toilet in Hospital so the hospital teachers would leave me alone
> 
> it worked


Oh if I did that they would break the door down for the reason I was there, but good idea! cx

- - - Post Merge - - -



abbydoll said:


> Its kind of hard to explain. c: You play it on your phone and its kind of like a puzzle game where you look for animals from different biomes or areas. And you can throw disco parties every now and then and all your little pixel animals will dance and jump around. c: I love it.



omg i gotta play


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 24, 2015)

I go on my phone and just read my emails or watch YouTube videos. :'3


----------



## CR33P (Jan 24, 2015)

I JUST NOTICED -- THE TC USED "YOUR" INCORRECTLY! THE CORRECT FORM SHOULD BE "YOU'RE."
PLEASE FIX THIS TO PUSH HOUR WORLD FARTHER IN EDUCACION


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 24, 2015)

CR33P said:


> I JUST NOTICED -- THE TC USED "YOUR" INCORRECTLY! THE CORRECT FORM SHOULD BE "YOU'RE."
> PLEASE FIX THIS TO PUSH HOUR WORLD FARTHER IN EDUCACION



oh my gosh you're right D:


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 24, 2015)

3DS.

Usually play something quick and easy like Super Mario Land or something.


----------



## AustrailanBucket (Jan 25, 2015)

Phone/3ds don't lie we all do it


----------



## CR33P (Jan 25, 2015)

AustrailanBucket said:


> Phone/3ds don't lie we all do it



i don't do it though i just sit there


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 25, 2015)

I bring my phone and just play games


I hate when people message you when you're doing that though since it makes me feel weird


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 25, 2015)

CR33P said:


> i don't do it though i just sit there



pst you must of done it once at least?


----------



## olivetree123 (Jan 25, 2015)

we have super funky wallpaper in my bathroom so I sit there and look for shapes and patterns in it


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 25, 2015)

possibilities and impossibilities lolwut


----------



## Fairytale (Jan 25, 2015)

Usually I just sit there, but sometimes I play on my 3ds.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2015)

I ****-post.

Get it

Get it


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 25, 2015)

I do my business and leave when it's a public restroom. But in my own home, all of the above.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

I forget my phone, and end up reading the labels on the scented disinfectant spray..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 25, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I ****-post.
> 
> Get it
> 
> Get it



Not really 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> I forget my phone, and end up reading the labels on the scented disinfectant spray..



Yea, I know how you feel, sometimes it's interesting though...


----------



## Thatoneguyinthecorner (Jan 25, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I ****-post.
> 
> Get it
> 
> Get it



You clever little idiot, you! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Almost all of the above, I don't fall asleep. At home I take my time and do whatever the heck I want, but when I use public restrooms I get my buisness done and leave before I get some nasty disease.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thatoneguyinthecorner said:


> You clever little idiot, you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Almost all of the above, I don't fall asleep. At home I take my time and do whatever the heck I want, but when I use public restrooms I get my buisness done and leave before I get some nasty disease.



Public restrooms I want to get out of there as soon as I enter... I understand D;


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Not really
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Haha yeah! "Kills 99.9% of odor", is pretty intriguing, xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

But you have a point


----------



## Rizzy (Jan 25, 2015)

I poop? ;-; I mean what else can you do on the toilet. Nah, just kidding. Most of the time, I end up thinking about life-death situations, like my evil plans of invading your toilets or what to eat next.


----------



## Brad (Jan 25, 2015)

Reddit, text, snapchat, think.

I do my best thinking on the toilet. My favorite things I've written I came up with on the toilet.

All my ideas are literally ****.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 26, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Haha yeah! "Kills 99.9% of odor", is pretty intriguing, xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But you have a point


That description of the hair conditioner that in real life does nothing like that...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Brad said:


> Reddit, text, snapchat, think.
> 
> I do my best thinking on the toilet. My favorite things I've written I came up with on the toilet.
> 
> All my ideas are literally ****.



Snapchat? I'm worried o.o


----------



## kesttang (Jan 26, 2015)

I usually just play Clash of Clan. Lol... Do dailies.


----------



## Verotten (Jan 26, 2015)

Ella! xD
The toilet has always been a happy place for me lmao. As a kid I used to just sit there for ages and sing, and as a teen I always used to sit on it with my laptop to research or do assignments, even if I didn't need to go. Such a super place to sit and work, distraction-free. Or if my cystitis was really bad I'd sit there for hours and weep. X')

Where I live now the toilet is shared between a lot of people so I can't linger, but I do sometimes sneak some time on my phone or read a catalogue though. :B


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 26, 2015)

Verotten said:


> Ella! xD
> The toilet has always been a happy place for me lmao. As a kid I used to just sit there for ages and sing, and as a teen I always used to sit on it with my laptop to research or do assignments, even if I didn't need to go. Such a super place to sit and work, distraction-free. Or if my cystitis was really bad I'd sit there for hours and weep. X')
> 
> Where I live now the toilet is shared between a lot of people so I can't linger, but I do sometimes sneak some time on my phone or read a catalogue though. :B


Vera! 

A clothing catalogue is always good


----------



## earthquake (Jan 26, 2015)

my best friend always knows when im on the toilet because i make poop jokes every time


----------



## Prabha (Jan 26, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> That description of the hair conditioner that in real life does nothing like that...



I know! 
Those models on commercials w/ shining hair are as fake as Kim k's.. a barbie doll.


----------



## CR33P (Jan 26, 2015)

how do you guys wipe if you have your phone in one hand
that's kinda nasty if you think about all those germs on your phone


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 26, 2015)

CR33P said:


> how do you guys wipe if you have your phone in one hand
> that's kinda nasty if you think about all those germs on your phone



place it on the bench? D;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> I know!
> Those models on commercials w/ shining hair are as fake as Kim k's.. a barbie doll.



AHHH I KNOW RIGHT they're all liars.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 26, 2015)

CR33P said:


> how do you guys wipe if you have your phone in one hand
> that's kinda nasty if you think about all those germs on your phone



That's what a mouth is for
Interesting question.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 27, 2015)

Prabha said:


> That's what a mouth is for
> Interesting question.



I agree. Mouths can do all these days.... Oops


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 27, 2015)

Why would I, myself, give out the private information of what I would be doing on the toilet during private time, tying to enjoy everything, and I'm supposed to share what I do? What if it's super private to the point it's inappropriate? Yeah, wouldn't want to go down that road, would we now?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 27, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Why would I, myself, give out the private information of what I would be doing on the toilet during private time, tying to enjoy everything, and I'm supposed to share what I do? What if it's super private to the point it's inappropriate? Yeah, wouldn't want to go down that road, would we now?



That's all up to you about what you would like to share for a laugh with the community


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 27, 2015)

smash 4 3ds 1 on 1s ayyy


----------



## Geneve (Jan 27, 2015)

Reading and playing a quick game on the phone is my restroom specialty.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 27, 2015)

kiwiturtle said:


> Reading and playing a quick game on the phone is my restroom specialty.



Passes time very well, doesn't it?


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 27, 2015)

I like to play a game on my phone based on a triviaquiz from TV, or read ofcourse! For some reason it is a great place to read. Quiet and all that.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 27, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> I like to play a game on my phone based on a triviaquiz from TV, or read ofcourse! For some reason it is a great place to read. Quiet and all that.



Ive seen that game! Is it good?


----------



## Goop (Jan 27, 2015)

I usually just bring my Ds with me, or my phone!
I'm usually in a conversation with someone or in the middle of something while playing my game and don't like to stop. It kind of bothers me a lot. ;;"​


----------



## MrPicklez (Jan 27, 2015)

I always take my laptop.


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 27, 2015)

I have 1 book in the bathroom, so I practically memorized Diary Of A Wimpy Kid;Cabin Fever. Also if I take a bath, because I spebd 20 minutes just sitting in the tub reading... JUDGE ME SEE IF I CARE


----------



## Isabella (Jan 28, 2015)

ive been waiting for this thread to die since last week (oops i just bumped it though, but i had to say it)


----------



## Raven28 (Jan 28, 2015)

Sometimes I'm so absorbed in my phone, I forget I'm on the toilet until I've been sitting there forever scrolling my tumblr dashboard.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 28, 2015)

Raven28 said:


> Sometimes I'm so absorbed in my phone, I forget I'm on the toilet until I've been sitting there forever scrolling my tumblr dashboard.



Tumblr just changes everything. I come in to a different world. Then I forget I'm on there too.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 28, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Ive seen that game! Is it good?



You sure you've seen the same quiz? Its Original from Belgium (as far as I know) and called "De Slimste Mens", or in English; "The Smartest Man."

If its the same, then yeah its a fun app. Its free so you should try it. However, even though there are many questions put in the app, there comes a time when you get more and more familiar questions. But the setup of the quiz is so addictive its not a huge problem. Besiudes, they add new questions to the app every week.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 28, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> You sure you've seen the same quiz? Its Original from Belgium (as far as I know) and called "De Slimste Mens", or in English; "The Smartest Man."
> 
> If its the same, then yeah its a fun app. Its free so you should try it. However, even though there are many questions put in the app, there comes a time when you get more and more familiar questions. But the setup of the quiz is so addictive its not a huge problem. Besiudes, they add new questions to the app every week.



Oh thats so cool! I will try it out, and yeah I've seen it on the app store. C:


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 18, 2015)

It literally takes me seconds to p**p so I dont have time to do other things lol


----------



## Mango (Feb 18, 2015)

well rn im takig a poo


----------



## Yoshisaur (Feb 18, 2015)

If my phone is dead I have invented a letter game to play on the toilet. I look at a bottle of soap or something and see how many letters of my full name match the brand of soap's name. I then check other people's names and see who gets the most matches. I always lose. I need a longer name.


----------



## n64king (Feb 18, 2015)

Eat lunch and facetime.


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

I take my phone xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> Eat lunch and facetime.



This made me lmao


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 18, 2015)

Javocado said:


> If people say they don't use their phone on the toilet then they are lying so hard.



I barely ****ing use my phone anywhere

I just can't bring myself to care about it like the majority of people in developed areas


----------



## Psydye (Feb 19, 2015)

I casually browse through my latest Game Informer.


----------



## pocky (Feb 19, 2015)

I poop/pee


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm the kind that just does my business and leave, haha. I like to concentrate while I'm doing it, playing on the phone and stuff feels like a disturbance.


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 19, 2015)

Umm... I'm surprised so many people take their phones into the bathroom haha.
Honestly I just sit there and do my thing.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Feb 19, 2015)

i have to admit i do play on my phone because i hate just sitting there doing nothing you know cause it gets boring


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 19, 2015)

I contact the Illuminati via toilet bowl.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

n64king said:


> Eat lunch and facetime.



Oh yum. What's for lunch?

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkFox7 said:


> I'm the kind that just does my business and leave, haha. I like to concentrate while I'm doing it, playing on the phone and stuff feels like a disturbance.



Geez, why concentrate so hard? Enjoy life to the fullest!


----------



## geico (Feb 19, 2015)

i text people and completely forget that i was ridding my body of excrement until my mom yells at me to get out so she can make a poo


----------



## n64king (Feb 20, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Oh yum. What's for lunch?



Corn. Asparagus.


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

I get bored on the porcelain throne. So, I always try to have my phone with me to play games or browse Reddit. I do the same for bathing. One day I hope to shower and be on my phone too.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

Emmy said:


> One day I hope to shower and be on my phone too.



Why not start today


----------



## RiceBunny (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm surprised reading a book isn't up there. Anyways, I just read a book/magazine.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

RiceBunny said:


> I'm surprised reading a book isn't up there. Anyways, I just read a book/magazine.



That goes along with article/newspaper c:


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 21, 2015)

Usually play my 3DS xD

(Why the heck would anyone want to know this xD)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Usually play my 3DS xD
> 
> (Why the heck would anyone want to know this xD)



Just for a laugh, curiosity c;


----------



## Leela (Feb 22, 2015)

I will never understand why people do these things on the toilet. I don't know about the rest of you, but I want to be in and out of the bathroom as quickly as possible, which means no time for games/socialising/reading/whatever else you do, lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

Leela said:


> I will never understand why people do these things on the toilet. I don't know about the rest of you, but I want to be in and out of the bathroom as quickly as possible, which means no time for games/socialising/reading/whatever else you do, lol



Some people like to take their time… enjoy every moment… live life to the fullest C;


----------



## Leela (Feb 22, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Some people like to take their time… enjoy every moment… live life to the fullest C;



Next time I go to the bathroom, I'll be sure to try and 'live life to the fullest' whilst sitting on the toilet lol

My sister sings on the toilet. I can hear her through my bedroom wall. I'm sure she'd be delighted if she found out I told all of you.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Feb 22, 2015)

I take my phone with me and usually catch up on the news.
Buuut, sometimes if I'm using Skype from my phone and I'm talking to my friend, I'll usually bring it with me and continue talking. Friend's even done that with me a few times.


----------

